# Haunted Mansion Hitchhiking Ghost Gus Prop Head



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys I just completed
my foam filled display piece of Gus the prisoner from the hitchhiking ghosts. he is completely foam filled and haired. He is also treated with a clear blue black light spray so he glows under a black light at night. Here are a few pics of this piece and thanks for looking!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW he looks amazing!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Headless said:


> WOW he looks amazing!


Thanks Headless! Here is a better pic of his face!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:OMG!!! Great Pumpkin, another winning sculpt!!! Dang...my husband will kill me if I buy any more Halloween stuff.........
Maybe for Christmas.......


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:OMG!!! Great Pumpkin, another winning sculpt!!! Dang...my husband will kill me if I buy any more Halloween stuff.........
> Maybe for Christmas.......


Thanks P5! i had a wonderful time haring this guy (pun intended) LOL! I know what you mean about buying Halloween goodies! We officially have NO more storage space in the house or anywhere else! So all I bought for this year were a few latex props Black cat, Vulture , and an Owl! I love them lol!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If I only had 1/2 your talent, sigh. Another nice piece!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

amazing work


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you guys. Pic just don't do this ghoul justice! One more pic of Gus!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks fantastic!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks very muck SMC


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Well i am just on cloud 9! David Lady aka Dr. Lady who is like the God of Halloween masks and Halloween has bought a blank version of Gus from me! That is like the Ultimate compliment! He is going to paint him and his super talented wife Laura is going to hair him! I can't wait to see what they come up with! I am besides myself!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd settle for one tenth your talent - that looks amazing!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

hedg12 said:


> I'd settle for one tenth your talent - that looks amazing!


Thanks very much!


----------

